# How do you pronounce 2010?



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2009)

Twenty-ten?
Two thousand (and) ten?
Two zero one zero?

Twenty-ten seems better in my opinion since it's easier to say and we will eventually start saying it like that by the 2100s anyway. I'll probably end up saying it the long way, since I'm used to it like that. Also I like to say things more properly anyway.
When I say it the long way, I say it with the 'and'. I dislike it when it's dropped but that's probably just the way I was taught.

I'll be saying twenty-twenty though, and probably each decade after that.


----------



## Flora (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

probably twenty-ten

not entirely sure


----------



## Flareth (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Two thousand and ten. That's how rponounced it when I read the thread title in my head.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



Flora and Ashes said:


> probably 2010
> not entirely sure


So which way's that?


----------



## departuresong (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Two thousand and ten, but I pronounce it more like "Twothousanenten." Maybe it's a Midwestern accent thing.


----------



## Flora (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Oh, whoops oblivious Flora

edited


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

well we were doing okay up until 1999 with saying two numbers, e.g. "nineteen-seventy-three" (1973). the 2000s (I utterly refuse to call it the "noughties" on account of that being a fucking retarded name) kind of buggered things up a little. saying stuff like "twenty-three" (2003) was just too confusing so I guess everyone went with saying the full number.

I'll call it "twenty-ten" because that sounds easiest I guess.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

twenty-ten

i feel like a astromanot


----------



## Barubu (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I'll probably say twenty-ten because my friends keep correcting me whenever I say two-thousand and ten. But-randomly-it would be weird to say twenty-thirty.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



ShiningGlass said:


> Two thousand and ten, but I pronounce it more like "Twothousanenten." Maybe it's a Midwestern accent thing.


I guess I do this too, but the way I say it still has a hint of a D in there.



goldenquagsire said:


> (I utterly refuse to call it the "noughties" on account of that being a fucking retarded name)


I do like the sound of the word 'noughties', but I agree that it's a bit stupid, it isn't very fitting for something as important as a name of a decade.

Speaking of which, are the 10s called the 'tens' or the 'teens' or what? I suppose 'tens' which we'll probably be used to eventually but it sounds odd to me at the moment (although in a different way to noughties).


----------



## spaekle (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I've been saying twenty-ten. 

As in, CLASS OF 2010 SEN10RS OLOLOLOLO

eta: what the hell are they going to call 2000-2009 anyway?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



> Speaking of which, are the 10s called the 'tens' or the 'teens' or what? I suppose 'tens' which we'll probably be used to eventually but it sounds odd to me at the moment (although in a different way to noughties).


This reminds me of something.

What do you call the 1910s?


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Twenty ten here


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



goldenquagsire said:


> This reminds me of something.
> 
> What do you call the 1910s?


I don't know; I was originally going to write "will the 2010s be called the 'tens' or the 'teens' or what?" but then changed it since the 1910s also have a name.

The 00s in the 20th century were called the nineteen-hundreds weren't they? Then I'd call the 1910s the nineteen tens. Unless the 2010s go by a different name, in which case I'd call them the nineteen-whatevers. I've never needed to refer to that decade before so it's never really come up.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



Rasrap Smurf said:


> I don't know; I was originally going to write "will the 2010s be called the 'tens' or the 'teens' or what?" but then changed it since the 1910s also have a name.
> 
> The 00s in the 20th century were called the nineteen-hundreds weren't they? Then I'd call the 1910s the nineteen tens. Unless the 2010s go by a different name, in which case I'd call them the nineteen-whatevers. I've never needed to refer to that decade before so it's never really come up.


I always interpreted "ninteen-hundreds" as meaning the entire 20th century. Most of the time when I've seen people referencing the first decade of the century, they just call it "the early 20th century".


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I've heard 1900-1910 be referred to as 'the turn of the century', but that's uncool (what about that other turn of the century?). 1910s are just the nineteen-tens, I suppose.

Noughties is a horrible name, I'm sorry. I like 'the early 2000s'. 2010-2020 can be the teens~


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Twenty-ten. For some reason I keep wanting to say twenty-o-ten, even though it makes no sense.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Two thousand ten.

Just like I've always said years.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



goldenquagsire said:


> I always interpreted "ninteen-hundreds" as meaning the entire 20th century. Most of the time when I've seen people referencing the first decade of the century, they just call it "the early 20th century".


I guess, but '2000s' could also refer to the whole century/millennium if you wanted it to, which is why I think 00s should be given a name. Noughties does the job, as ridiculous as it may sound. Although I think "oh-ohs" is used too.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

TWENTY TEN AND I WILL PUNCH ANYONE WHO SAYS TWO THOUSAND AND TEN


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Two thousand ten. Twenty ten just doesn't sound as good.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I'll use both twenty ten and two thousand ten depending on the circumstances.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I've never heard this 'noughties' thing; how is that pronounced? Because I keep reading it like 'naughties' and it's amusing me.

What I wanna know is how they'll make those glasses they sell in New York (like so) when it gets to be like 2015. They can't work with the 9's and 0's any more.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



> I've never heard this 'noughties' thing; how is that pronounced? Because I keep reading it like 'naughties' and it's amusing me.


That's how it's said. Wait: people have been calling it that for ten years now and you've only just heard of it? xD

I'll be calling it twenty-ten. I called 2009 and such 'oh-nine' anyway. Who can be bothered saying two-thou-sand-and-ten? Twenty-ten is half the syllables; '09 is a third of the syllables of two-thou-sand-and-nine. 

eehee lazy talking ftw


----------



## Minnow (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I've never heard of the "noughties" thing either. Maybe it's a region specific-thing.

I always say two thousand ten. I'll also say two thousand eleven and two thousand twelve. But probably somewhere in the mid-teens I'll end up just saying it the short way, mostly because it's a mouthful to say, "two thousand and seventeen."

I'll definitely say twenty twenty, though, and on in the same way until 2100, assuming I live that long.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

I haven't really heard anyone call the decade that ended like an hour ago "the noughties" in any context other than "hey, here's a way to refer to this decade: the noughties!" but I have heard the 'aughts a couple times. The latter term is _slightly_ less retarded than the former. Seriously, "noughties" is HEINOUSLY retarded. 

Similar to Furret, I will probably call this year "two thousand and ten", slurring the two "and"s together so it comes out like "two thousanenten".


----------



## surskitty (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Twenty-ten or two-thousand-ten.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

"Twenty-ten", and I'm going back and calling the last decade "twenty hundred" through "twenty-oh-nine" if I can get in the habit.

EDIT: On second thought, I might stick with "two thousand" over "twenty hundred", but everything past that is changing if I can manage it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

Comes out naturally as 'twenty-ten' for me. So the decade will probably be the 'twenty-tens'.

The 2000s I call the aughties.

The 1900s I call the 'nineteen-hundreds' because referring to the separate decades of the 20th century is common compared to how often I refer to specefic decades of other centuries.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*

2010

Ooooh, ambiguous!

EDIT: alternatively WHY DO PEOPLE WRITE TWENTY-TEN WITHOUT HYPHENS :(


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



Tailsy said:


> EDIT: alternatively WHY DO PEOPLE WRITE TWENTY-TEN WITHOUT HYPHENS :(


The "twenty" and "ten" are separate!  Compare "nineteen ninety-nine", which has exactly one hyphen.

EDIT: I think I tend to hyphenate everything only if there wouldn't be any hyphens otherwise...?  I wrote "twenty-ten" up in that last post but I don't like "nineteen-ninety-nine".


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh-ten, Twenty-ten, Two-thousand-and-ten, it's all good.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2010)

Two thousand and ten.


----------



## @lex (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, in my language, I say "tjugohundratio", which translates to twenty-ten, so I guess that's it :)


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 1, 2010)

Either twenty-ten or, my personal favourite (to annoy people, sometimes), tu-oH-wun-0h.


----------



## Green (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



ShiningGlass said:


> "Twothousanenten.".


That's how I pronounce it. D: It's a sort of struggle for me to pronounce it, though. D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 1, 2010)

"Twenty-ten".


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



Zhorken said:


> The "twenty" and "ten" are separate!  Compare "nineteen ninety-nine", which has exactly one hyphen.
> 
> EDIT: I think I tend to hyphenate everything only if there wouldn't be any hyphens otherwise...?  I wrote "twenty-ten" up in that last post but I don't like "nineteen-ninety-nine".


But those are the only two numbers!! IT LOOKS WRONG AND DIRTY


----------



## Ramsie (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



ShiningGlass said:


> Two thousand and ten, but I pronounce it more like "Twothousanenten." Maybe it's a Midwestern accent thing.


It might be. I say it the exact same way. But I imagine I'll start using twenty-ten eventually.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



Tailsy said:


> IT LOOKS WRONG AND DIRTY


I didn't use hyphens either but then changed for this reason.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 2, 2010)

I say two thousand and ten. I pronounce 2012 that way as well, but everything later is pronounced like twenty eleven.


----------



## Rex (Jan 2, 2010)

I say Twenty Ten.
Two thousand ten or two thousand and ten is too long...


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't really said it much, but it'll likely be "twenty-ten" or "two thousand and ten".

"Two thousand ten", far be it from me to judge, sounds beyond silly (sillier than "noughties", even!) and I'll never understand the need to remove a perfectly good, sense-making "and" from a sentence.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 3, 2010)

i say "two thousand ten". when you say "two thousand and ten", aren't you technically saying "2000.10"?


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: How do you/will you pronounce 2010?*



Ketsu said:


> Two thousand ten.
> 
> Just like I've always said years.


I say all four-digit numbers like that. I tend to alternate between 'Two thousand ten' and 'Twenty ten', I guess it depends who I'm talking to.


----------



## Minnow (Jan 5, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I haven't really said it much, but it'll likely be "twenty-ten" or "two thousand and ten".
> 
> "Two thousand ten", far be it from me to judge, sounds beyond silly (sillier than "noughties", even!) and I'll never understand the need to remove a perfectly good, sense-making "and" from a sentence.


I think it's not that they're removing an and, just that many don't really even think to put in an and because they're just following the same naming pattern they've lived with their whole lives. ie, you don't say, "nineteen thousand and ninety seven," you say, "nineteen ninety seven." So, they just think, "nineteen ninety eight, nineteen ninety nine, two thousand, two thousand one, ttwo thousand two."

They've never put an and before so they wouldn't think to do now.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 5, 2010)

foreign contaminant said:


> i say "two thousand ten". when you say "two thousand and ten", aren't you technically saying "2000.10"?


2000+10. you're probably thinking of the rule in some dialects that you only use and in the case of the unit-subunit separator.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 5, 2010)

Twenty-ten.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 5, 2010)

foreign contaminant said:


> i say "two thousand ten". when you say "two thousand and ten", aren't you technically saying "2000.10"?


"And" means "and," "point" means "._xy"_

The BBC says twenty ten! And when I don't say "twenty ten" I say "two thousand and ten". 

Also it was totally the noughties.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 9, 2010)

I usually say two thousand and ten, but occasionally I use twenty-ten if people around me are saying it. Saying two thousand and ten just sounds more natural to me I guess.

I call the last decade the 2000s, because the noughties just sounds weird.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 14, 2010)

Two thousand and ten sounds a little weird imo. It's like referring to the year 1999 as "one thousand nine hundred and ninety nine" only not quite such a pain in the arse to say.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2010)

Two thousand and ten. =] Straight to the point. Though my Psychology teacher mentioned calling it the tenties or something. Idk.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 22, 2010)

I have decided - I will call the year, simply, "ten."

In the words of the fantastically brilliant Douglas Coupland: "It would make us feel less tethered to some other era's notion of time. The 20 thing is baggage."

Plus, when asked what year I was born in, I say "eighty-nine" (or, depending on who's asking, "sod off and mind your own business"), but never really thought about doing it to the "two thousand and"s. So "ten" it is.


----------



## Eloi (Jan 22, 2010)

I call it "Two thousand and Ten" I pronounce it  "twothousanten".
Twothousan, twothousanone, twothousantwo, twothousanthree, twothousanfour, twothousanfive, twothousansix, twothousanseven, twothousaneight, twothousanine, twothousanten, twothousaneleven, twothousantwelve. I see no reason to change my pronunciation of it.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Minnow said:


> I think it's not that they're removing an and, just that many don't really even think to put in an and because they're just following the same naming pattern they've lived with their whole lives. ie, you don't say, "nineteen thousand and ninety seven," you say, "nineteen ninety seven." So, they just think, "nineteen ninety eight, nineteen ninety nine, two thousand, two thousand one, ttwo thousand two."
> 
> They've never put an and before so they wouldn't think to do now.


Doesn't make it sound any less silly, though.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 22, 2010)

Minnow said:


> you don't say, "nineteen thousand and ninety seven," you say, "nineteen ninety seven."


That's a funny thing to call the year 19097 though :P


----------



## Minnow (Jan 24, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That's a funny thing to call the year 19097 though :P


"nineteen-thousand and ninety seven," means 1997. One hundred and one means 101. Five hundred and forty seven means 547.

EDIT: Ack, fail. Sorry. "nineteen-thousand and ninety seven," does mean 19097. I think my original post should have read, "you don't say, 'nineteen hundred and ninety seven,' you say, 'nineteen ninety seven.'"


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 24, 2010)

Minnow said:


> EDIT: Ack, fail. Sorry. "nineteen-thousand and ninety seven," does mean 19097. I think my original post should have read, "you don't say, 'nineteen hundred and ninety seven,' you say, 'nineteen ninety seven.'"


I thought as much too, but then I spotted an opportunity to be pedantic. But still, following that I think you'd call 1997 "nineteen _hundred_ ninety-seven", not "nineteen ninety-seven".


----------



## Minnow (Jan 24, 2010)

Right, that's my point. Regardless of whether "nineteen hundred ninety seven," is correct or not, no one ever says it like that, opting for "nineteen ninety-seven," instead. From which it follows that people would naturally say "two thousand ten," or "twenty ten."


----------

